# Apollo 14 Astronaut: Space Aliens Are Real



## Blue Tick (Apr 23, 2009)

Apollo 14 Astronaut: Space Aliens Are Real


----------



## Berean (Apr 23, 2009)

Too much oxygen deprivation. 79-year-old senility and not enough press for his ego.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 23, 2009)

Berean said:


> Too much oxygen deprivation. 79-year-old senility and not enough press for his ego.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2009)

> An Apollo 14 astronaut told a group of *UFOlogists* Monday that aliens are not a myth and called on the government to disclose its findings, The Washington Times reported.


UFOlogists? That's a new one on me. 

*Today's Trivia Question:* 
What do they call people who are training to be UFOlogists?


----------



## the Internet (Apr 23, 2009)

uhmmmm ... Trainee UFOlogist?

ok, so that was a bit dry ... how about UFOsilligist?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 23, 2009)

I have no problem with extraterrestrial life forms. I do have a problem with supposedly "sentient" extraterrestrial(or, for that matter, terrestrial but non-human) life forms. To be sentient requires a soul, and the Bible ascribes that only to humans, setting us apart from the rest of Creation.

In addition, sentient aliens raises difficult theological questions--did Jesus die for them, or are they even fallen? Or did the Son of God come to them in another form?


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 23, 2009)

blhowes said:


> > An Apollo 14 astronaut told a group of *UFOlogists* Monday that aliens are not a myth and called on the government to disclose its findings, The Washington Times reported.
> 
> 
> UFOlogists? That's a new one on me.
> ...


 Maybe the astronaut-ologists could get with the Scientologist's and discuss it over a cup of wheat grass.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2009)

the Internet said:


> uhmmmm ... Trainee UFOlogist?
> 
> ok, so that was a bit dry ... how about UFOsilligist?



...probably not as dry/silly as what I was thinking


----------



## Theognome (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope we don't end up with Martians running the terrestial border so they can get free social security and medicare... unless they can pick a lot of lettuce.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 23, 2009)

No Fantasy land- answer 6 of the poll


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that, 'No, extra-terrestrials are a fantasy', or is it, 'Extra-terrestrials are no fantasy.'?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2009)

blhowes said:


> *Today's Trivia Question:*
> What do they call people who are training to be UFOlogists?


... Space Cadets


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 23, 2009)

blhowes said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > *Today's Trivia Question:*
> ...


----------



## gene_mingo (Apr 23, 2009)

Were angels and demons created here on this earth or somewhere else?


----------



## steven-nemes (Apr 23, 2009)

Who cares...


----------



## BG (Apr 23, 2009)

Just another reason to shut down NASA


----------



## Skyler (Apr 23, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> Were angels and demons created here on this earth or somewhere else?



Yes.


----------



## gene_mingo (Apr 23, 2009)

Skyler said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > Were angels and demons created here on this earth or somewhere else?
> ...



well which is it?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 23, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > gene_mingo said:
> ...



It's one or the other. We don't know for sure, though some hypothesize that it was at the time the darkness was separated from the light. I'm fairly certain that they were created after the universe, and that they are at least constrained to time, if not space as well.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you ever noticed how similar many UFO sightings are to Ezekiels vision of the throne of God? Wheels inside wheels, a rim of eyes ( lights) all around, etc.

Satan loves to imitate and counterfeit.

You really need to think this through if you talk to teens. Teenagers want answers. Too many eyewitnesses to dismiss it. Personally I show them Ezekiel's vision and how much alike the UFOs are, and they grasp fallen angels manifesting real quick.

About the slanty eyed grey greens supposedly seen undergound in military installations....I have read reliable people who say that work with human-animal hybrids has been going on for decades in secret, and I have no reason to disbelieve it. I am sure back even in Hitler's day they started experimenting. Maybe they want creatures they can send into battle that can't think, or have some special animal quality that helps in war. Crreepy to think about, but total depravity leads men into the most perverse of "scientific" pursuits.


----------



## Webservant (Apr 23, 2009)

When I was a small child, my father owned a service station. One of his customers was an old man we called Mr. Jack. He knew I liked science, and he used to give me some really cool stuff - magnets, old National Geographic magazines... and he used to tell me stories about how when he was an engineer he talked to people in NASA who told him that when we went to the Moon that we found out we weren't the first ones there . He did say that there was uncertainty whether or not those whom the astronauts encountered on the Moon were humans or something else. Years later (I was in my 20s) I met up with Jack again, and he invited me over his house. I asked him if he remembered telling me those stories when I was a kid - and he said he not only remembered but that it was 100% true. Jack was not a crackpot, he was not a drunk, and he was very intelligent. Call me nuts, but I believed him then and I believe him now.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 23, 2009)

Type in Larry KING UFO Debate on youtube. It's an interesting discussion.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 23, 2009)

I honestly have not done enough research to say, but I suppose it is always possible. I am very interested to hear what y'all think about it though.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2009)

Thread closed: Deuteronomy 29:29


----------

